

If you want to, why aren't you doing a startup now? - Tarks
http://azimpalmer.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/if-you-want-to-why-arent-you-doing.html

======
GigabyteCoin
> Any idea what else could I do? One thing I can think of is going to more
> startup-y events...

You claim you can't afford to begin a startup, whilst thinking it's a good
investment to spend money on startup-y events?

You will learn much more simply by:

a) buying a domain name

b) setting up some hosting

c) tinkering with your own ideas

...than eating a slice of pizza while listening to some startup god speak.

You can show some real progress in a few months with just 1 hour per day spent
reading/thinking. Get to it!

~~~
Tarks
Hey, thanks for reading + replying, my stuff is crap while I'm learning how to
write properly ^_^

I haven't yet spent any money on the events, I've gotten tickets given to me
by my ex boss and go to free ones.

I've got a couple of domains + some hosted space, but recently I couldn't
justify the cost, I think you're right though I need to start hosting and
showing some of my projects, I have one in particular but I have no idea how
to progress it. I think I'll get it hosted today/this week.

Thanks !

